# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Finlanda e bën linjën e internetit 1 Megabit të drejtë ligjore

## ClaY_MorE

Ministria e transportit dhe telekomunikimeve finlandeze e ka bërë aksesin në internet me shpejtësinë 1 Megabit një të drejtë ligjore.

E drejta hyn në fuqi në Korrik 2010 për pak më shumë se 5 milionë finlandezë dhe qëllimi final i saj është që në 2015 çdo shtëpi (përveç atyre në caqet e largëta të vendit) të ketë internet me shpejtësi 100 Megabit në sekondë.

Franca, një nga vendet që e ka bërë aksesin në internet një të drejtë njerëzore ka vepruar në mënyrë analoge më herët këtë vit. Këshilli Kushtetues i Francës vendosi se aksesi në internet është një e drejtë themelore e njeriut. Por Franca nuk e bëri aksesin në internet me shpejtësi të lartë një të drejtë ligjore. Finlanda pretendon se është vendi i parë në botë që realizon këtë.

Sështë për tu habitur, Finlanda është vendi ku ka lindur Nokia dhe tualetet publike që hapen vetëm me sms.
_
© Krokodili.com_

----------

